
The Intersection of Hard, Important, and Profitless Problems - zdw
https://rbs.io/2020/09/the-intersection-of-hard-important-and-profitless-problems/
======
rschulman
Oh, interesting. I came here to post this link and someone else beat me to it.
:) I'm the author if anyone wants to chat about the piece.

